# Exegesis - Baby steps



## Alex Foo (Mar 6, 2017)

Dear PBs

Hi, to be frank I don't know how to start the whole process of interpreting Scripture from the original language. I can use e-sword/logos software to search up the original meaning of each word, but I'd like to learn the painful process of learning exegesis.

Can anyone share with me, a future seminarian *wink*, so that I can better prepare myself with the exegesis skill?

Just treat me as a man who knows zero thing about greek/hebrew. I only know briefly on hermeneutics.

Thank you =)


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alex,
I don't think there is a substitute for proficiency in the languages and biblical/historical studies. However, for the lay-person, R.C. Sproul's _Knowing Scripture_ and Don Carson's _Exegetical Fallacies_ are very profitable in helping one consider the enormous task that is before them.......


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2017)

This may be of help: The Reformed Apprentice Workbook Volume 2 on hermeneutics.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 6, 2017)

This is my normal template for exegesis. It assumes knowledge of the original languages:

1. Translation (with my own notes about special features in the original)
2. Text-Preservation (noting if there are any issues with the transmission of the text and resolving them)
3. Grammar (noting any special grammatical features from standard Hebrew/Greek grammars)
4. Context -- review canonics, narrower context of the passage, broader context elsewhere in Scripture, historical context, geographical context, cultural context, theological context, etc. 
5. Word and Phrase Studies -- I usually select several words or phrases that appear theologically significant
6. Exegesis proper -- my own explanation of what I think the text means, including Christology, redemptive history, application.
7. Notes from Commentaries
8. Organizing all of this for preaching, developing a sermon theme and points.

Depending on the type of text, I may also diagram the passage -- usually between 3 and 4. 

I follow this process in the course of a week: steps 1-3 on Monday, step 4 on Tuesday, step 5 on Wednesday, steps 6-8 on Thursday, then preparing my sermon notes on Friday. Saturday is my day off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 6, 2017)

Train yourself to read--especially literature of quality--for comprehension. You need critical judgment skills.
Learn how to follow an argument. Learn how to zero in on the main subject of a given portion of text.
Understand the relation of parts to a whole. What do the supporting elements do within the wider context?
Study types of literature: narrative, poetry, speeches, letters. All these are varieties of biblical literature.

I think that #4 (context) in Wes' list is the *central* element in the interpretation of Scripture. The prior numbers support that pillar; they are where the original languages give assistance the most. The numbers after #4 help the minister put the message of the text into the form of spiritual nourishment--a complete meal--for the souls at worship.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex Foo (Mar 7, 2017)

thank you, everyone. Very helpful.

#wes step 4-8 can be done without the hebrew/greek proficiency. So i think I need to start learning to do step 1-3.

What do you recommend for me so that I can start knowing the original language? I need to polish up in terms of knowing how English sentence was formed (am a Chinese).

Thank you =) This will be helpful for my future enrollment as seminarian, God willing.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 7, 2017)

Alex Foo said:


> thank you, everyone. Very helpful.
> 
> #wes step 4-8 can be done without the hebrew/greek proficiency. So i think I need to start learning to do step 1-3.
> 
> ...


My Senior pastor read daily in both Greek/Hebrew, and have asked him this very question, and his pointwould be to learn how to do at first good exegesis from your native language version, applying proper techniques, and after doing that, then go into the lexicons and commentaries. Too many times people try to go right into doing the original languages studying, but really need to go through and do solid work first in their own language bible version.

David Alan Black has written some intro level Greek books, very useful, and would benefit you to read him, as he does a nice job explaining what the Greek is contrasted to other languages!


----------



## Timmay (Mar 7, 2017)

Guido's Brother said:


> This is my normal template for exegesis. It assumes knowledge of the original languages:
> 
> 1. Translation (with my own notes about special features in the original)
> 2. Text-Preservation (noting if there are any issues with the transmission of the text and resolving them)
> ...





Could you elaborate on point #3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 7, 2017)

Alex Foo said:


> #wes step 4-8 can be done without the hebrew/greek proficiency. So i think I need to start learning to do step 1-3.
> 
> What do you recommend for me so that I can start knowing the original language? I need to polish up in terms of knowing how English sentence was formed (am a Chinese).



One thing you could do is find an introductory level grammar and start working through it. For example, for Greek, _Basics of Biblical Greek_ by William D. Mounce. There's also a _Basics of Biblical Hebrew_, Gary D. Pratico and Miles V. Van Pelt.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 7, 2017)

Timmay said:


> Could you elaborate on point #3?


I won't attempt to speak for Rev. Brendenhof, but I took this to include, among other things, consideration of the writer's peculiarities, versus the generic textbook treatments we find in seminary. For example, John's stye of using asyndeton, vernacular possessives, or anarthrous personal names, are Johannine peculiarities, unidiomatic Greek. One should take these into account in proper exegesis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 7, 2017)

Timmay said:


> Could you elaborate on point #3?



Sure. This typically involves just checking the index of a standard grammar for references to the passage I'm studying. I look up the references and, if there's something noteworthy, I'll put it in my notes. 

For Hebrew, I usually refer to Waltke and O'Connor, _Introduction to Biblical Hebrew Syntax_. 

For Greek, I've been using Wallace, _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics_. However, recently a colleague recommended to me _Going Deeper with New Testament Greek_ by Kostenberger, Merkle, and Plummer. I've ordered that, but it hasn't arrived yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 14, 2017)

Guido's Brother said:


> Sure. This typically involves just checking the index of a standard grammar for references to the passage I'm studying. I look up the references and, if there's something noteworthy, I'll put it in my notes.
> 
> For Hebrew, I usually refer to Waltke and O'Connor, _Introduction to Biblical Hebrew Syntax_.
> 
> For Greek, I've been using Wallace, _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics_. However, recently a colleague recommended to me _Going Deeper with New Testament Greek_ by Kostenberger, Merkle, and Plummer. I've ordered that, but it hasn't arrived yet.


Dr Wallace textbook is to really an advanced level Grammar, as he pretty much covers in detail all that you would need in a practical sense of knowing and applying NT Greek.


----------

